# SASS Gun Selection



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Here is what I'm considering for my next purchases:

Ruger Vaquero - .38/.357

Marlin 1894C - .38/.357

Norinco/Winchester 1897 Shotgun - 12 Gauge

Ruger Vaquero - .38/.357 (again)



niadhf said:


> I know the Bug you were bitten by. He bit me a while ago.:smt033


Well then,

Care to comment on my selection?

I'm far enough away from purchasing to consider better alternatives.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Wandering Man you should do just fine with your list there. Don't forget the cowboy killers (boots:anim_lol and a 10gal hat:smt023. We want pictures:smt028.
Have fun and enjoy.:smt1099


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I'm not into that myself, SASS that is. But I've read enough to be familiar with it, and intend to follow it while keeping my present distance. Most matches in my area are Sunday events, which I won't attend.

But, I'm curious about your choice of caliber, most old gunnies stuck with the .44~.45 range. The .45 Colt was far and away the most popular revolver, while the Winchester .44 reigned supreme in the shoulder arms area.

I'd probably pick either a short Model 73 Winchester rifle, or maybe a Model 92.

These choices just for historical accuracy.

Bob Wright


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> But, I'm curious about your choice of caliber, most old gunnies stuck with the .44~.45 range. The .45 Colt was far and away the most popular revolver, while the Winchester .44 reigned supreme in the shoulder arms area.
> 
> Bob Wright


I thought I would get 45 Colt when I started investigating. But, it seems that a lot of folks are using the historically incorrect .38 and .357 cartridges.

My reasons for choosing that caliber are multiple:

1) I already own a Blackhawk NM in that caliber. By joining the "Modern" category I can use this gun at first, borrowing others as I build my own collection.

2) 3Reds and I will be sharing guns, and I'm not sure if she can handle the heavier loads of the .45 Colt.

3) .38 and .357 rounds are less expensive to build and to buy.

4) I already own the dies for reloading .38 and .357.

5) Most national winners shot with .38 or .357 ... not that I ever expect to shoot that well, but it does seem to give this caliber a bit more air of acceptance.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> I'd probably pick either a short Model 73 Winchester rifle, or maybe a Model 92.
> 
> These choices just for historical accuracy.
> 
> Bob Wright


Thanks for the input. I really know nothing about the rifles available. I am assuming I will have to buy a modern replication, rather than an original. Given the way these guns are shot, I'd hate to buy a 120 year old gun and run it to death.

My main concern is who, among today's manufacturers build a replica that will run reliably.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Most matches in my area are Sunday events, which I won't attend.
> 
> Bob Wright


This is one of the reasons I became interested in SASS. The local club meets Saturday afternoon.

I'd looked into the IDPA shoots, but they are the ones who meet Sunday Mornings. Not a good time for me, as I'd rather be with 3Reds in church.

WM


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Wandering Man,

Your reason are valid - what would it matter if they weren't?- for your choices.

Me, I've always fancied I'd have a pair of .44 open top or cartridge conversion replicas, maybe Model 73 Winchester short rifle, a double barrel 12 ga., and a Colt Pocket Navy .38 c.f.

I've always been fond of the Pocket Navy, especially as a five shot cartridge .38. I've even been looking at a Uberti (an Uberti? Is it "You-bertie" or "Ooo-Bertie?) .38 Special Colt Navy conversion with 5" barrel. Its mighty handsome, and just the opposite of everything else I normally shoot, tending to favor the Magnums as I do.

Bob Wright


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah, I like the looks of those guns, too. 

Uberti, Hisberti, herberti or myberti, I know they make a lot of replicas, and they are shot by a lot of SASS folks.

All I know about the Win '73 is that James Stewart made it look like one sweet rifle.

I'm not sophisticated enough, yet to know the differences in the Winchester variants.

WM


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, if I may be so bold:

the Winchester Model 66 was the brass framed rimfire, taking the same round as the Henry, the .44 Henry Flat. The Winchester was loaded through the loading port on the frame, the Henry loaded similar to modern tubular magazines on .22s.

The Model 73 was iron framed, had the long receiver of the '66, and chambered the .44 WCF cartridge.

The Model 92 has the short receiver and was made for the shorter cartridges.

The Model 76 was the big rifle, for more powerful ammunition. It had the old long style receiver of the '73. The Model 1886 was the big-bore with the modern shorter receiver.

Rifles had octagon barrels, no matter the length. Carbines had round barrels, with the barrel bands. Some carbines have longer barrels than the rifles.

There. Your first lesson in Winchesters.

Bob Wright


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you, Bob.

I've not had that laid out side by side, so to speak, for me before.

WM


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

WM,
I think your selections sound great. 
As Bob said, they are your (and 3 reds?) guns. 
I have a vaquero in 45 (older, larger model). I love it, but haven't used it for SASS yet.
I have the H&R Buffalo classic for lr. 
I have a marlin 1894 in 32-20, and a stoeger coach gun in 12 ga (hammerles -that needs some, um, fluff and buff, but i like it.)
I use my 1851 navy colts, i just love that cloud they put out lol. And I read a GREAT article for "rolling your own" paper cartridges.

I also love Marlin guns (ok i had alittle crush on Frank Kenna's Daughter in college, but she was hot). I know that many will feel that others are more "historicaly accurate", but i gotta tell you, i'm in it for fun. And I want to be able to shoot what i get for other things if need be, hence the 45 vaquero for loading for big game, the 32-20 for a woods gun (don't go off on me with its too small to kill anything, tell it to those who bought it for years when it was introduced), and, well, i have a pump bird gun, i wanted a double lol. I chose some of my guns based on what i want to shoot (frontiersman) and "where" i placed my alias in the time frame of the history. Eventually I will modernize, i.e. do cartridge conversion 1851 or 1861 navys in 38, special or lc i haven't decided yet.
Much of the 38/45/44-40/38-40 (theres a nice cartridge) debate is beging to center on "gamesmanship", i.e you can't shoot that if you want to be true so you must be just choosing the lighteset recoil to win unfairly"
I say ......Bunk (or somat like that)
Reload in 38/357, shoot it, enjoy the great guns you are looking at.

Another note, the 1894cl i got was AFTER i passed up a 1894cc in 38/357 buttkick: i know i know, the round just, idk doesnt trip my trigger quiet as much. Now i wish i had though)
It was an un-modified used gun and one of the sweetest actions going. Now i have to extend the magazine on mine (only six shots lol)

Got an alias?

Holsters, well, i went cheap, cabellos.and am modifying one for crossdraw.
ah heck i could go on for hours, i'll let someone else have the floor.:smt033


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> Well, if I may be so bold:
> 
> the Winchester Model 66 was the brass framed rimfire, taking the same round as the Henry, the .44 Henry Flat. The Winchester was loaded through the loading port on the frame, the Henry loaded similar to modern tubular magazines on .22s.
> 
> ...


Very succinct and well done. Thanks.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I bought my Blackhawk in 1990. Shortly after my wonderful wife (3Reds) and sons sneaked the gun out of the house and over to the local bootrepair guy, who built a holster for me for that Christmas:










I've had to stitch it down so I can draw with one hand, and I've removed the snap because the leather end inside the holster kept catching on the gun.

Using this gun puts me in the Modern category (when I finally get to shoot), and I need a cross draw holster to add to my rig. But overall, I think I've got a good beginning.

Alias?

What else: Wandering Man.

And 3Reds is: 3 Reds.

We're not exactly "original thinkers."

WM


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Doh, I should have guessed those aliases. Are they free? If you shoot in an SASS event, you need to be a registered member in good standing ($50 ea).You know there are people still out there who shoot pistol stages with 1 gun (reload). I would if i shot the Vaquero, unless they would let me shoot an 1851 as my alternate. 
That is a nice looking holster. You could go cross draw or off hand straight draw for a second holster. They both work well. I just really feel good with a crossdraw, even to carrying in one at times.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Wandering Man said:


> Thanks for the input. I really know nothing about the rifles available. I am assuming I will have to buy a modern replication, rather than an original. Given the way these guns are shot, I'd hate to buy a 120 year old gun and run it to death.
> 
> My main concern is who, among today's manufacturers build a replica that will run reliably.
> 
> WM


If you haven't look at the gun rags"Guns of the Old West" and "SHOOT Magazine" They both review many replicas, and some originals etc.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

niadhf said:


> Doh, I should have guessed those aliases. Are they free? If you shoot in an SASS event, you need to be a registered member in good standing ($50 ea).You know there are people still out there who shoot pistol stages with 1 gun (reload). I would if i shot the Vaquero, unless they would let me shoot an 1851 as my alternate.
> That is a nice looking holster. You could go cross draw or off hand straight draw for a second holster. They both work well. I just really feel good with a crossdraw, even to carrying in one at times.


I was pleasantly suprised to learn neither name had been taken. We are registered (80087 & 80088). Now all we gotta do is actually shoot.

We watched the local club last weekend, and have been assured that someone will loan us the necessary extra guns until we have our own.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

niadhf said:


> If you haven't look at the gun rags"Guns of the Old West" and "SHOOT Magazine" They both review many replicas, and some originals etc.


I'll start looking for those.

WM


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

So.... have you tried a shoot yet to shoot? if so post results, details, thoughts, etc.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Went to one last week, but watched only.

This weekend, we've spent some quality time with the kayak.

We plan to return the first saturday in May and actually shoot a gun.

In the meantime, I'm building .38 cowboy action rounds and shooting some paper. 

3Reds and I have to work on our draw and fire.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

niadhf said:


> So.... have you tried a shoot yet to shoot? if so post results, details, thoughts, etc.


I forgot to ask, what's your alias?

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I want to see some pictures with your cowboy duds on and your guns. I think that is so neat when they have them SASS outings on tv. Watched one about 2 weeks ago who's handle was Chinatown and man was he a shooter. His wife and daughter all were champs. Good luck WM & 3Reds. :smt023


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Wandering Man said:


> I forgot to ask, what's your alias?
> 
> WM


Nor' easter

as you know on draws, smooth better than fast. Enjoy. and update lol
:watching:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Baldy said:


> I think that is so neat when they have them SASS outings on tv. Watched one about 2 weeks ago who's handle was Chinatown and man was he a shooter. His wife and daughter all were champs. Good luck WM & 3Reds. :smt023


It sure is nice to get some positive tv time on the subject of guns isn't it?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I want to see some pictures with your cowboy duds on and your guns. I think that is so neat when they have them SASS outings on tv. Watched one about 2 weeks ago who's handle was Chinatown and man was he a shooter. His wife and daughter all were champs. Good luck WM & 3Reds. :smt023


Thanks Baldy.

No pics for a while. We'll need to accumulate "authentic" clothing along the way, too. We've got boots and hats, of course ... this is TEXAS after all.

But shirts, britches, and skirts (3 Reds) are on the waiting list for purchase.

'Till then, its just plain blue jeans and long-sleeved shirts.

WM


----------

